# Haydn early string quartet harmonic analysis/reduction



## gntsketches

Hello, I'm coming from a jazz background and relatively new to classical theory. I've recently taken an interest in Haydn's early string quartets as they tend to be short and simple in structure. Currently looking at Op 1 # 1.

I am wondering if someone would be interested to:

- Point me in the direction of an analysis and harmonic reduction (ie: featuring Roman numerals) of a one of these simple quartets or something comparable. (Op 1. 1 would be great, but any will do.) I understand theory well enough to (slowly) ID "chords" beat-by-beat (Bach-chorale style), but I have a strong feeling that I am "missing something" about what's really happening harmonically,(even though it's "simple"), or what kind of harmonic analysis might make sense.

OR

- Coach me in my own analysis of this. I work in Musescore and could send a file. MIDI files (which Musescore can import) are here: http://www.kunstderfuge.com/haydn.htm#String+Quartets

Thanks greatly, to anyone who can offer support!


----------

